
Let’s Enhance  How we found rogerkver’s $1000 wallet obfuscated private key - SassanoM
https://medium.com/@SassanoM/lets-enhance-how-we-found-rogerkver-s-1000-wallet-obfuscated-private-key-8514e74a5433
======
thefalcon
This is a great story, a fun deconstruction of the QR format and a nice bit of
hacking to "zoom and enhance" their way to a private key.

~~~
SassanoM
Thank you :)

